# Sill have hyper symptoms



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

my last blood test showed
my tsh low 4.47 
and my FT4 15.6 which normal range is from 9-20

I go from feeling normal to having anxiety and feeling nervous which is hyper symptoms. I am not getting any hypo symptoms at all, I am not putting on any weight, I am actually losing it. I heard you are meant to go back to normal weight after RAI treatment. I have lost weight , even though I am eating quite a bit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> my last blood test showed
> my tsh low 4.47
> and my FT4 15.6 which normal range is from 9-20
> 
> I go from feeling normal to having anxiety and feeling nervous which is hyper symptoms. I am not getting any hypo symptoms at all, I am not putting on any weight, I am actually losing it. I heard you are meant to go back to normal weight after RAI treatment. I have lost weight , even though I am eating quite a bit.


When did you have your RAI? You might still be dumping thyroxine. Are you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

On december 4th, I'm not on any meds yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> On december 4th, I'm not on any meds yet.


Goodness; that is a long time ago. Have you been in for labs yet? Sounds like you might still have some active thyroid tissue.

Have you called the doctor? I sure would.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that my last doc I had before we moved said that some people with high TSH ranges do experience anxiety like jitter symptoms even though you usually don't. They don't know why some people do experience these symptoms. My guess is the extra strain our bodies are going through. Its like a permanent virus in our body that never ends. If you are HYPER....then you could be dumping antibodies *hashimoto's * possibly like me. When your body dumps them you feel hyper. Its nothing to get yourself mentally anxious over or worry yourself...it does pass although it is very unpleasant. I hate the feeling. Just know that you will be ok. Doctors have told me my tsh is in normal range and that I shouldn't have those symptoms but my mom's doc said that IF YOU ARE GETTING THOSE SYMPTOMS that you need more meds if your TSH is that low....you should be around a TSH of 2.....try and find that magical number is hard to do *SIGH*. Hope that made sense


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks daisy and yes it is like a virus that doesn't go away. My family doesn't understand, they think it's just all in my mind. I am glad that these feeling will eventually go away, at the moment I guess I just have to stay on what I call a rollercoaster ride of emotions until it settles down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> thanks daisy and yes it is like a virus that doesn't go away. My family doesn't understand, they think it's just all in my mind. I am glad that these feeling will eventually go away, at the moment I guess I just have to stay on what I call a rollercoaster ride of emotions until it settles down.


When do you see your doctor for labs and a check-up?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

just an update, had blood test done on the weekend and all in normal range, the tsh was 2.7
Strange though since it was 4.47 just like 3 weeks before hand. 
Endo said I am pretty much cured from the RAI.

I think the nervousness and anxiety was coming from the unknown and not knowing what was going on.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to jump in here at the very end! I'm glad that your labs are in range now. How are you feeling?? I can attest to the nervousness due to the unknown. That is me in a nutshell! It can be really frustrating. I'm not so big in to meditation pe se, but sometimes just having a little relax session helps get me back on track. Just a thought. Do keep us informed!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> Hi,
> 
> just an update, had blood test done on the weekend and all in normal range, the tsh was 2.7
> Strange though since it was 4.47 just like 3 weeks before hand.
> ...


Did not your endo run a Free T3 and Free T4 test?

How are you feeling right this minute?

Sending hugs {{{{happysunshine}}}}


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I know I feel my best with the Hashi's when my TSH is below 1.0. if it goes above 2.0the anxiety,shaking, burning sensation and nausea symptoms skyrocket. I have read many articles where most people feel their best when their TSH is 1.0 and below. I don't know about after RAI though. I haven't been through any treatment but Cytomel and synthroid. Sometimes I have to go a few days without taking it though, when my thyroid dumps in sends me into a hyper fit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I know I feel my best with the Hashi's when my TSH is below 1.0. if it goes above 2.0the anxiety,shaking, burning sensation and nausea symptoms skyrocket. I have read many articles where most people feel their best when their TSH is 1.0 and below. I don't know about after RAI though. I haven't been through any treatment but Cytomel and synthroid. Sometimes I have to go a few days without taking it though, when my thyroid dumps in sends me into a hyper fit.


Hashi's patients and Cancer patients should have TSH at 1 or less (suppressed); I have read that time and again.

And overall, most of us feel better w/TSH at 1 or less. I know I do. As long as the Frees are in range, it does not matter how low the TSH goes. We keep mine @ 0.03.


----------

